# Duets in modern operas



## Niebolaz (Jul 9, 2009)

Duets, trios etc. (and I mean two, three voices singing at the same time) seem to be pretty abundant in Italian operas, and also in operas from the classical era (e.g. Mozart), but strangely absent in the more modern stuff. I think that an operatic duet is an extremely interesting device but it seems to be appearing in genres of classical music I have no interest in. I would love to hear, for example, two or three voices explore simultaneously those great folk themes in Korsakov and Borodin (ok, these two aren't ''modern'', I just like them), or the bitter-sweet motives in Prokofiev. Well, if anyone can recommend anything, please do..


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

There are duets and trios in Stravinsky's The Rake's Progress and Britten's Peter Grimes, if I'm not mistaken.


----------

